# Presque Isle.



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I was just wondering if there is going to be an OGF Presque Isle trip this year?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Bass, I'm planning on going a week from Thursday myself. Trying to see how many would be interested. I'll put something up this week and see. I'll put it here and in the lounge area as well. Keep watching. Ice looks great and the weather can't be beat for Presque. Right now thay have a ton of snow coming. 
So to answer you question, YES now lets see how many will be going. Hope you can make it too. If it stay cold I will most likely get over there a few times myself.


----------



## Blc005 (Dec 17, 2005)

A group of us are interested in going to Presque Isle also, any info when some of you might be going would be appreciated...never iced fished there before...looking forward to it.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

hey DALE .. iam going on the 16th or 17th .count me in .



jim


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I have been planning on going that weekend myself weather permitting


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I'll try to make it up there that weekend too.


----------



## Barcelona (Sep 17, 2006)

My Dad (Redear) and I are planning on going up this weekend if it works out with the ice and all. It's a great place that is for sure! We will probably try to hit it a couple weekends in a row.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Where everyone from who's planning on going the weekend of the 16th? 

Logan county here, NW of columbus bout 30 min.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Eastlake, which is about 15 minutes east of cleveland.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

doylestown it is 15 min SW of akron ,

jim


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I will be p there this weekend Saturday and Sunday! Got a room Fri and Sat night. Man I can't wait to get there!

Gene


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

It's at least a 4 hour journey for me, considering road/weather conditions, and that i don't get lost lol. 

Is there places to stay in the area that allow or have acess to fish cleaning rooms?


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

TxTransplant said:


> I will be p there this weekend Saturday and Sunday! Got a room Fri and Sat night. Man I can't wait to get there!
> 
> Gene


There will be 5 of us up there this weekend as well. Look for the people with the Eskimo Lodge shanty, another frabill and shappel, a couple jet sleds, and way too much stuff to carry out on the ice. We have to get the mobility thing down still... I'm still into the being comfortable and relaxing is more important than catching the most fish...  

Anyone gonna have two ways on them this year??


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

There will be 2-3 of us up there also on Sunday. Just trying to decide if we are going to fish Misery Bay, the Horseshoe, or the Channel. Would really like to get out to the channel if possible for the larger perch.


----------



## Timbr (Apr 29, 2004)

My son and I are going up this Sat and Sun (2-10 & 2-11)
I will take my hand held radio (channel 6) give us a shout.


Tim


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

TX - you going the following week end too,16-19th? or the weekend of the 23-25Th. We have the Cols. show to do this weekend so I'll be there the following 2- weekends.( Friday, Sat, & Sunday.) Hope you can make another one with us anyway. Looks like we'll have a group going there both weekends. Let us know how the ice is and how you did. Good luck Gene!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there the 18th and 19th with my son... Then, I'll take him home, then go back the 20 and 21.... LOL!!! Gotta love it!!!

Look for the OGF stickers and flags... It's why we have them!!! 

BTW, I think Tx Transplant has two 2-ways and a cell phone on the bottom of the bay...LOL!!! Call him and talk with the fishes!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Joshy and I plan on being there Feb 18, 19, 20.

Will have the OGF flag flying.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll be up again on the 24th or 25th Dale. I'm on call the 16th and 17th so can't go that weekend. Yes I do have 2 radios and a cell in the lakes. The fish in PI can talk to the ones in Mogadore and let each other know to stay away from Big Daddy's bait! Timbr I'll have to see if I can scrounge up another rtadio to take.

Gene


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Timbr, give us a shout when you get there. I'll be there Fri and Sat.
Sam


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

Big Daddy and others, I plan to bring my son up the 17-18th as well. Would love to see/meet you guys up there. Any of you going to be at the Columbus show this weekend? My son has science olympiad in Columbus on the weekend and we plan on hitting the show afterwards. Kind of a treat for dad to get to the show after a full day full of " smart kid fun" ha ha.

Bdrape


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Gene, I'll get your numbers from Carl and make sure we hook up. 

I may change to the 17th, 18th, and 19th. since more guys are gonna be there. Maybe just stay an extra day (16th.) too.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We'll hook up somewhere on the ice...


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

6 of us will be there Feb 22-24th. Everyone staying at the El PAtio? I did see where Hansons bait shop was out of business.


----------

